# Shapeways



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

Anybody here do or make things with Shapeways in HO scale? I want a car created.


----------



## KAL5 (Sep 4, 2011)

Look under Product Promotion here on this site 9 down from the top 3d printer items epic creation. He did HO scale work for me Trailers, bar stools, doors. All came out great. There are pictures of the work he did for me there too.


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

Can you PM a link to contact him from?


----------



## nvrr49 (Feb 11, 2014)

*Items I have had printed at shapeways.com*

These are items I design and just received from shapeways. They have been primed. More picts and links to more items can be seen at: http://nvrr49.blogspot.com/2014/04/latest-shapeways-prints-ho-scale.html


----------



## KAL5 (Sep 4, 2011)

Hi I think I sent you a PM but if I did not do it right this is there Email
[email protected]


----------



## nvrr49 (Feb 11, 2014)

HO scale bath fixtures I had printed at shapeways. Details and more items can be seen at: http://nvrr49.blogspot.com/2014/10/shapeways-bath-fixtures-and-more-stuff-8.html


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

That's amazing quality. My 3d printer is nowhere near that good!


----------



## nvrr49 (Feb 11, 2014)

broox said:


> That's amazing quality. My 3d printer is nowhere near that good!



Neither is mine, but that $100,000 + one at shapeways can do it. I hope to acquire an SLA printer soon, and then we will see if we can get similar quality.


----------



## nvrr49 (Feb 11, 2014)

Here is another example of what can be done by using shapeways. This is a Matchbox Wrecker body with 3d printed details added. Details at link. http://nvrr49.blogspot.com/2014/11/ho-wrecker-kitbash-matchbox-bed-with-3d.html?m=1


----------



## nvrr49 (Feb 11, 2014)

*Chainsaws in HO scale*

Design details and more pictures can be seen at this link: http://nvrr49.blogspot.com/2015/05/chain-saws-ho-scale-3d-printed.html

Also available in S and O scale.


----------



## nvrr49 (Feb 11, 2014)

*Machine Shop tools*

These are HO scale, but I have also designed them in O and S scale. There are a lot of tools, more than 15, so it took me three blog posts to cover them all. Here are a few pictures, but many more, and design details can be see at these links:

http://nvrr49.blogspot.com/2015/05/machine-shop-tools-3d-printed-metal.html

http://nvrr49.blogspot.com/2015/05/machine-shop-tools-2-3d-printed-large.html

http://nvrr49.blogspot.com/2015/05/machine-shop-tools-3-3d-printed-surface.html


----------



## nvrr49 (Feb 11, 2014)

Jaws-of-Life, in HO scale. More pictures and design details can be seen at http://nvrr49.blogspot.com/2015/06/jaws-of-life-3d-printed-in-ho-scale.html


----------



## nvrr49 (Feb 11, 2014)

I designed the details in this piano store diorama, and had the pianos and benches printed at Shapeways. More pictures and details can be seen at: http://nvrr49.blogspot.com/2015/09/pianos-ho-scale-3d-printed-at.html


----------



## nvrr49 (Feb 11, 2014)

Here are some bath fixtures I designed in HO scale and had printed at Shapeways. Finished pictures can be seen at: http://nvrr49.blogspot.com/2015/10/bath-fixture-update-3d-printed-in-ho.html


----------



## nvrr49 (Feb 11, 2014)

*Vintage Travel Trailers in HO*

A couple vintage travel trailers I had printed at Shapeways. More details at this link http://nvrr49.blogspot.com/2015/12/travel-trailers-ho-scale-3d-printed.html


----------



## nvrr49 (Feb 11, 2014)

Here are some HO scale gas station details I designed and had 3d printed at Shapeways. More details and pictures can be seen at: http://nvrr49.blogspot.com/2016/01/gas-station-details-3d-printed-shapeways.html


----------

